# QR Jenvey ITB's



## NiZMo1o1 (May 8, 2010)

Hey guys , Just wanted to let you know that there may be a ITB kit for you QR heads, its in the begining stages right now , I work for Emerald Performance and we are currently the U.S. Dealer for Jeveny here in the states, 

Here is the full thread and you can voice your opinions either here or on this thread if your signed up.
QR25 full ITB Kit - B15sentra.net - Nissan Sentra Forum

Here are some pics as this kit was done in less than a week , we will get this kit with the head on a benchflow and get some #s hopefully, 

If it goes into production , this will all depends if the QR community is ready for something like this.













































































































































































Enjoy !


----------



## DirtySpec0000000009 (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW Thats Awesome work! It's funny because having those available for the QR would be a pretty big leap in what available for the engine and what kind of numbers we can pull off with them.

Keep it Up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sentra_666 (Apr 8, 2021)

So where did this end up?


----------

